# What Civil Unrest Is Really Like



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What Civil Unrest Is Really Like
Did you ever wonder what it would be like to live through the chaos of civil unrest?

Here's the first-person story of a family who survived the Ferguson riots while the small town that under siege nearly every night for months.

LINK: https://www.theorganicprepper.com/we-survived-ferguson-riots/
Here Are the Warnings About Nikolas Cruz The FBI Ignored
The negligence of the FBI in the case of the Florida school shooter is absolutely mind-boggling. Here's whole revolting story of apathy - or worse - right from their own public records, transcripts, and official statements.

LINK: https://www.theorganicprepper.com/fbi-nikolas-cruz-warnings/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I well know, I survived the 1965 Watts riots, was living in Compton.

People should be aware of what animals these "people" can degenerate into, the herd effect is unbelievably destructive.

That BLM scum thinks they can commit any crime with impunity during one of these events, for the most part they are right.

Again I will say, thank you John Garand for your protection in a time of need, I am still here because of you.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Those of us who lived thru the 60's, 70's and all since, know what civil unrest is.
Those who have not-- you don't really want to ----


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was driving back to the main office of the bank I worked for at the time, . . . when he news of the National Guard shooting and Kent State hit the airwaves.

The original blurb from a local station was 2 guardsmen killed, and 2 students killed.

I had been home from RVN just over 2 years, . . . and was more than a bit testy when these stupid college kids and civilians who didn't know diddly about what was going on, . . . would go off on one of their anti-war tirades, . . . usually ending up by putting down the troops. 

I had to go pick up my wife, . . . or I would probably have headed for Kent State, . . . and in the mean time, . . . got the story straight , . . . so I went home and sat glued to the tube until I found out it was all over.

I had never been in the guard, . . . but they wore the uniform, . . . was good enough for me, . . . and a bunch of civilians didn't need to be on their case, . . . much less attacking them.

I still remember getting my guns out and seeing how much ammo I had, . . . just in case.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I guess I need a truck gun in the damn truck then


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I guess I need a truck gun in the damn truck then


Yes, makes sense.

Back then I only carried a Mod. 36 Smith before going to California.

When I came back here in December of 65 I started carrying a Wini Mod 12 trench gun in my car.

The summer of 66 here was what I consider a ripple effect of Watts riots.

I carried the 12 but also a Ithaca 1911, with four spare mags, felt I needed a little more knock down power for crazies.

Had a run in with a follower of Elijah Muhammad at a traffic light one summer day just days after they burned a few buildings down.

He decided his hammer was no match against a handgun, BMF'r.

Today I carry a Wini Mod 12 riot gun with 100 rounds of OO buck, and a Colt Commander in 45, or others.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I watched Pittsburgh burn for a week during the Martin Luther King riots in '68. Some areas have not been rebuilt yet. It was fairly tense to say the least when the races mixed on the busses going home from high school.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was the perfect example of what they hated and still do today, 

light blond, blue eyes, and very light skin with a military/ police haircut.

The exact opposite of what they are.

For some reason I guess I look like a pushover, one ****** assed cracker.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

My boys and I survived Baltimore 2015. Currently waiting for round 2. Round 1 was a won by the scumbags due to lack of leadership on our side, Round 2 will be quick and epic.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

sideKahr said:


> I watched Pittsburgh burn for a week during the Martin Luther King riots in '68. Some areas have not been rebuilt yet. It was fairly tense to say the least when the races mixed on the busses going home from high school.


 Same happened in Newark, NJ. Also, "Some areas have not been rebuilt yet"


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

0rocky said:


> Same happened in Newark, NJ. Also, "Some areas have not been rebuilt yet"


Actually, Newark has finally made a great comeback.
The Brazilian/Portuguese community did some wonderful things there.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

WE survived the civil unrest (some say civil war) in Korea after President Park was killed. Carried a .38 snub nosed revolver 24/7 and had a stock pile of ammo under my desk for our troops weapons (yeah they had no duty ammo on site). Was a real fun summer and early fall. Remember telling john's wife cricket (a model) to get in the bath tub as the pop pop noises we heard over the phone in the background were two milirtary factions trying to resolve who was the new president


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.km...gas-station-as-part-of-growing-cruising-trend

the actual face of what we'll be facing in a WROL >>>> yeh - gun control ....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.km...gas-station-as-part-of-growing-cruising-trend
> 
> the actual face of what we'll be facing in a WROL >>>> yeh - gun control ....


And no arrests? 
This is where staying the yellow zone situational awareness.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, it is scary. A buddy of mine and I got caught one night on State Street when the riot was in full swing. From Park Street, one of those European hose trucks came right up the street and to the Square spraying tear gas. We found a alley 90 degrees to the street where at least you could breathe. Literally thousands of students disappeared within a minute.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> And no arrests?
> This is where staying the yellow zone situational awareness.


from the local postings in response >>>> this isn't a rarity - it's very common around that Ferguson area and even into the City proper .... they have the usual residency rule for the coppers and just about every other PD around pays better >>>> 100s of patrol positions are open and not even being applied for .....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> 100s of patrol positions are open and not even being applied for .....


From your description it sounds like Ferguson is the new Watts. Even a local black talk jockey on one of our AM stations admitted that parts of Watts were never rebuilt and their riot was in 1966.

But do you blame financiers? Who wants to pour thousands of dollars into a new store when the property is still smoldering. But if I go to a fully stocked mall, some leftist will come flying in with spittle flying all over his protest sign yelling "White privilege" because Ferguson citizens have no access to food or clothing.

Well, here's a thought--try not burning down you own neighborhood, or looting a tennis shoe store or shooting up an entire porch because one of the guys looked at your "lady."

As you know, I just found out that the new truck decal of "III" means that only 3% of our citizens fought in the Revolutionary War. Obviously many blacks work for a living, get married, and send their kids to good schools. (Not in Madison or Milwaukee, I'd rather go back to jail than go to one of those high schools--there are more shanks in 'education.') But even if you doubled the amount and said 6% of the blacks had a gangland affiliation, it would still be a vast minority.

They'll never listen to whites, but 95% of the peaceful blacks should be able to turn this tide.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

My family and I and the folks I worked for went thru a long period of Civil Unrest in South Korea in the early '80's. and I can tell you that not only was it unpleasant, but we weren't sure from one day to the next as to which army faction would come out on top.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

In most places, . . . one cannot carry a fully loaded rifle or shotgun in the car or truck.

But with my CCW, . . . I CAN carry a fully loaded pistol in my car or truck, . . . fully visible, . . . on the seat next to me, . . . or tucked away, . . . my choice.

Under most circumstances, . . . that is a 1911 commander or a S&W 9mm. BUT, . . . sometimes it is a Rock River 5.56 AR pistol, . . . and I carry enough mags to be able to handle a short but heavy firefight if necessary.

Not looking for a fight, . . . just want to be able to exit if I have to.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> and I carry enough mags to be able to handle a short but heavy firefight if necessary.


I have a UC2 Kimber, and I want it concealed. I went with Wilson-Rogers compact magazine. They hold seven cartridges.

Because we gather at the mall, I have one magazine in the pistol and one in the pipe. I have another magazine in a belt clip. Then to balance my vest, I have one in each patch pocket of my vest and one in each inside pocket.

That makes 43 rounds, and get plenty of flak from my Glock buddies who say they carry more than that in two magazines.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Civil unrest. You American Preppers may not have heard of this. This is where I grew up pre- teenager years

https://www.theguardian.com/uk/gallery/2011/jul/03/toxteth-riots-in-pictures

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Civil Unrest??? I'm sorry. That is not Civil Unrest. That is nothing more than a pathetic excuse for Illegal behavior. Civil unrest is when White People...Tired of being made the bad guy for every wrong committed historically whether true or made up, finally says **** you...and elects someone willing to bring a gun to a gun fight instead of rhetoric. Civil Unrest is when people say, NO I'm not doing that...and if you come and try to make me, I'm gonna hurt you. 

Civil Unrest is not Looting, Burning, Raping, and killing people because you ain't getting a hand out or a leg up on the rest of the world.


Words mean things....That ain't Civil Unrest. That is criminal behavior being justified after the fact.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Civil Unrest??? I'm sorry. That is not Civil Unrest. That is nothing more than a pathetic excuse for Illegal behavior. Civil unrest is when White People...Tired of being made the bad guy for every wrong committed historically whether true or made up, finally says **** you...and elects someone willing to bring a gun to a gun fight instead of rhetoric. Civil Unrest is when people say, NO I'm not doing that...and if you come and try to make me, I'm gonna hurt you.
> 
> Civil Unrest is not Looting, Burning, Raping, and killing people because you ain't getting a hand out or a leg up on the rest of the world.
> 
> Words mean things....That ain't Civil Unrest. That is criminal behavior being justified after the fact.


I think what you're describing would be the civil war. That's what will happen when A) Antifa and others like them think they are strong enough to take on the war or B) People get tired of all the BS.


----------

